# Back pain



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry guys and gals for ignoring you. I re-injured my back, and for you that know, it takes the life out of you. It saps the strength and motivation right out of you. I did get 3 projects done before hurting myself and I thank my close friends David Craig and Rick Kruse for hanging with me and visiting me. I try once in a while to comment on a few projects, it's the best I can do. I still love you all, Dick Cain and Karson call anytime, I miss you both. God 
Bless all, mike AKA jockmike2,


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i sure do know and understand mike, im really sorry for the new injury, i hope the MRI you get will reveal what is wrong and that they have a way to help you and get rid of the pain…my heart is with you buddy…take care and know all of us here at lumber jocks are thinking of you and hope for the best..grizz


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this Mike…
You rest that back of yours' up, and try to stay positive!!
It is good to hear, that David and Rick are around to rattle your cage once in a while… God Bless 'Em!!
And may God Bless You too, my Friend…
Hope you get to feeling better VERY SOON!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry buddy to hear about your back, hope you get better soon and get back to work.
Bad back can be very painful so hang on.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mike sorry to hear about your back pain. Nothing feels worse and makes every movement hurt.

I love you brother.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Mike, I can sure sympathise with you on your back pain and injury. I've had back trouble for over 20 years, and even 3 back surgeries didn't help. I think once you develop the b.p. there is no getting over it. All you can do is lay up, rest it the best you can, and take some meds to try to ease it. I hope it gets better for you, cause it can knock you out of doing things you love to do like woodworking and other activities. Take it easy as you can, and don't try to do too much too soon…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Get well soon!! My wife is in a bad back day today, too ;-((


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Rest up Mike. Hope your feeling better soon!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Not to sure that is very good advice. May work for you, but a lot of problems are caused by the lack of proper stretching before working or exeercising. Any time my back bothers me, I start touching my toes, it goes away ;-)


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

good luck Bud … sorry to hear about your back pain … knock-on-wood .. my back has been better lately myself


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, nothing new. luv ya all.


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

I feel for ya, brotha!!! I've been there done that, more than once!!! It sux but you just have to keep on keeping on the best you can. Steroid injections work well and stretching is a MUST!!!!! As you can see from my profile pic, I know your pain!!!! Find a good doctor, which is easier said than done!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you going to get any physical therapy? A few weeks ago my right shoulder started giving me problems and I asked my family doctor for a referral to a orthopedic dr. Instead he sent me to a physical therapist who has given me 7 treatments so far. Pain is almost gone and my movement range is back to normal.

He said my problem was self inflicted by not holding my arms in the right position when weight lifting, because I am too cheap to pay for a personal trainer, LOL.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would second the PT recommendation. I see lots of folks with back issues getting helped. I'm currently in PT 4 days a week for a injured leg.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I totally agree with the stretching… Every morning when I get out of bed, my back is so stiff I can't hardly move. I grab a cup of joe, go out to the sunroom, and start stretching back and forth and side to side to get things loosened up. It takes me about an hour to get where I can move before doing anything. I then get out and take a long walk (even in this miserable heat we're having). By then I can move fairly well…not good…but I"m a lot looser….I don't agree with NOT stretching. You don't want things freezing up on you. Keep moving….it's the best thing for the old back…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have been muscle bound most of my life. Stretching takes care of just about everything but broken bones and migraines ;-))


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike,
Glad you are feeling some better. Take it easy and don't rush things. You'll be back in ship shape before you know it.

Lew


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mike,
Hope you return to good health soon. I also hope you have lots of woodworking magazines to read…for inspiration.
Get well soon.
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hey I don´t have an aplication in seventeen different colours and langauge´s 
on my desk …..............so you are not allowed to have backpains ............stop crying
and get back into the shop … 

I feel for you ….........knowing toooo well how it is 
hope you get well fast …. try to get the best out of the day with a smile 

take care
Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

get better soon mike

keep your chin up
and keep us informed
(somebody has to ride herd
over us all)


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Mike,

Get well soon.

Lee


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mike*
Hope whatever is wrong with your back heals quickly. Back pain is a daily thing for me, but it is not disabling in my case. Just limits the amount of leaning over I can do. Depending on the nature of the injury, you may be able to prevent a reoccurrance with excercises, both stretching and strengthening. If you are seeing a physical therapist, ask about them.

In the mean time, catch up on your reading, etc.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I do have a script for PT, swimming in a heated pool and ultra sound. This all depends on my MRI.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck with the MRI. Do hope you get some relief quickly - It's no fun is it?


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear that! I know what it does to ya, You will be in My Prayers and thoughts !


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Mike, Hope you get past this as soon as possible. I promise not to grimace or complain when having to bend over to pick anything up for a week. Seriously, hope you get some relief quickly.

Steve.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey buddy, you need to take it easy. Backs are nothing to fool around with - that wood can wait. Remember, we are like fine wine; we age well as long as we take the needed rest. Take it easy.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry, *Mike*. I have a bad back that I have to watch very carefully that occasionally goes out on me no matter how much care I take and when it's really bad I wonder if it will ever get better. I hope that you will be able to get the right care and that they can get your back to improve. Sometimes it seems that it's hard to find the right people that know what they are doing instead of causing harm. I hope that this isn't the case with you and that they can get you to start mending and back to your shop here and there. God Bless.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I know back pain all to well Mike, I also agree on how it saps the energy and life right out of you…. God be with you while you get better. and I hopw that you are back in the shop real sool!!! God Bless You Mike


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

God Bless you all and thanks for the lift in spirit. This is my home on the net and has been for 5 years or so. One family that care about each other, thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Do what the doc tells you to do… I have been living with back problems since a car wreck in 2000. NOT fun…


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I once went to a chiropracter to have my back popped back in place. He threw me on the table poked & prodded, tried to pop it, finally said it might be a few sessions(months) before it was better. While I was paying out, I sneezed, It paralyzed me almost all the way to the floor! The Chiropracter said what is wrong, I said Pain but I needed to sneeze, his answer back was " I thought we were going to have to call an Ambulance!!!!!!!.........Still cost me $120.

I went straight from there to the Doc for Painkillers & Muscle Relaxers

I knock (slip Discs) my back out every 3-4 years, Painkillers & muscle relaxers + Day or two Rest = Pop back in place.

Good Luck !!!


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Rick,

I have to respectfully disagree. I injured my back when I was 27. The next 13 years were exceptionally painful with a mix of back pain and sciatica. The pain never went away and any time I was stressed, I'd get an attack that would, effectively, cripple me for days. I tried all the non-surgical options. None provided any real relief.

Then about 16 years ago, I decided that I had had enough. I got an MRI and saw an orthopedic surgeon who looked at my MRI, pointed to a spot at my L5 and said "I can fix that". He was as good as his word. I woke up from the anesthesia and, for the first time in 13 years there was no pain. Now, it took about a year for things to settle down, but for years now, I have had no back pain at all. I do have some numbness in my left toes from the nerve damage and every once in a while I'll get the slightest little sciatic twinge. I live an active life, I go to the gym, lift weights, ski and can still manhandle sheet of plywood onto my tablesaw.

The biggest thing I have left over from the experience is that it took years before I got over my aversion to putting on my socks and tying my shoelaces, actions that used to cause me terrible pain. It didn't hurt, but I had to actively work on it.

My story is just that, my story. But I just want to say that there are success stories. Don't just give up, you might not have to suffer.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Daddy2 and bunkie. Bunkie, I've been living with this since 03, I had the facets, and Ryzotomies to no success. They wanted to put a spinal stimulater in or a rubber disc. I turned them down. The last round of ryzotomies left me in horrendous pain for over a year. The anesthesiologist said they may have scorched my spine. The Dr. wouldn't talk to me. He was chicken ********************. He gave me 13 at one time, I was awake during the procedure but couldn't move. While in recovery that son of a bitch wouldn't come and talk to me. In fact he never talked to me again. Since that time I've busted ribs, collapsed a lung, fell and broke my tailbone in half and fell numerous other times, always breaking something. Even my rt. thumb. I don't know what this MRI will say. I have degenerative disc disease, and arthritis all through my back. I'm at a loss as to why my Dr. hasn't called and told me anything about the MRI I had last Friday. She already has told me there is no one in this area that will touch my back. When I initially fell, the Dr. said, "Yea mike your back is really messed up, but I'm not going to touch you." What a rotten prick. He referred me to the needle guy. Screw them both.


----------



## TimK43 (May 29, 2011)

Mike, OMG!!! Ryzotomies SUCK!!!!!!! I can't believe they still perform them these days!!!! I had that done about 2002 and it was the worse procedure ever performed on my back!!!! It made everything worse for about a year and the procedure itself is almost unbearable!!!!!!

Like I said in my earlier post, find a GOOD doctor, which isn't easy!!!!! I know that Michigan is a very long way from the Dallas Texas area but I HIGHLY recommend Dr.Kendall Carll from the Texas Spine Consultants of Baylor Hospital 214 370-3535. People come from all over the country to get surgery from them. I've had 3 spinal surgeries, 2 lower back and one MAJOR surgery last year on my neck (as you can see from my pic). They were performed by 3 different doctors with 3 varying results. My neck was the most complicated (15 hours over 2 days) but it has been the most succesful because it was done by Dr.Carll, in my opinion!!!!

Good luck buddy! Let me know if I can help!!
Tim


----------

